# woodlice id? 3 types.



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i`m experimenting w/ culturing 3 types of woodlice and cant get a pic because they are too small. they already took over 3 old tanks w/out frogs in them.
one is a rust brown colored background and has a light broken stripe down the middle culminating in a white spot at the tail. that one is real fast moving and about 1/6 in. max. 
the second type is slower moving and the smallest. it is pink to red and i think ive seen a black dot at the back of the head. they are about 1/8th in. max. 
the largest looks like an oval bullseye w/ dark ring, light ring and center oval(dark grey). this one is 1/4 in. max. any ideas?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Where'd you get/collect them from? Getting a geographical location of where they came from will help alot.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

as far as i know all are from here in western new york.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

If you... erm... wanted to send me about 20 of each type so I can ID, I'd be happy to help. :wink:


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

ha ha. for just the cost of shipping and handling, that`s only 49.95 i can send you.....
ok, i think it`s only 2 types. the red ones are smaller ?instars? of the fast type. unless i have more than 1 type per tank. 
so the fast type is kinda hunched w/ a long tail. is it possible some eggs made it in from the tropics or more likely i got them in w/ some moss i collected? i think i read there were only 12 types indiginous to the continental u.s.?
there are thousands in the tanks w/out frogs so i think the frogs are keeping the populations down in the tanks that have them. 
if you place a petri dish sunk in the ground it acts as a pitfall trap. there were 40-50 in the petri dish i just collected out. would anyone be interested in cultures if they culture well? i have seen 1 type in particulr on the potatoe pieces i put in w/ them. they have been breeding well on just the cork and terra mix that was in the tanks. any ideas on food choices? i`m experimenting w/ the foods i use for springtails since they inhabit every culture of isopods ive setup so far. basically yeast, romaine and potato.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm very interested. You have a PM.


----------

